# Cleveland model 101



## alpinojuan

Hello

Present my new project. 
If anybody can help to identify the two speeds systems 
























Best regards
Juan Santos


----------



## fordmike65

Oh Mama!!! That front brake & 2spd(?) are wild! Incredible condition!(Except for that broken spoke of course)


----------



## alpinojuan

It's a very nice condition.
Yes he have 2 speeds.The two speeds have 3 positions , 1 with the gear in side the hub, a middle position is free wheel, 2 the gear is out of hub. the 2 positions of traction are fixed.*
in the photos shows the in side and out of the gear in the hub. In the selector have 3 positions. Is a nice system.

Is a very nice system but I don't find information about it.

Best regards
Juan


----------



## carlitos60

Super Nice!!!
Good Luck with That One!!!


----------



## bricycle

Yeow! Waaaay kool, me want.....


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Now that's wheelin' fun!


----------



## David Brown

Neat Duck brake on front wheel . Looks like rims will take Wire bead tires 700c  ?


----------



## alpinojuan

David Brown said:


> Neat Duck brake on front wheel . Looks like rims will take Wire bead tires 700c  ?




The front wheel is a 700c (622mm) the back wheel is original and 28 1 1/2 (635mm) . I need to get one like the back.

I don't find it yet! If any body knows please tell me. I need a pedals to.

Best regards
Juan Santos


----------



## okozzy

Juan, 
that's a neat gearing system you got there, I don't think I've ever seen anything like it.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

this is an esp cool toc shifting rod setup. thanks again for sharing Juan


----------



## alpinojuan

Hello

I started the cleanings. 
I'm not a museum, so I want my bycyckes to ride. I know that disassembling one bicycle like this is a very responsible think, I will do the best I can.

Some photos














One home made video with the gears system working

http://vimeo.com/119007174

Hope you enjoy it

Best regards
Juan


----------



## oldy57

That is super cool. It is in such good shape. Hard to believe it has almost no wear.


----------



## Dale Alan

That is a very interesting bike. That gearing is quite a feat of engineering. That video really helps to understand it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sam

That's set up for a motor


----------



## rustNspokes

I'm surprised how simple the 2 speed hub is, wonder why they didn't catch on.


----------



## filmonger

I love it when people post videos - it is always very very helpful......Thank you and you have one very very nice bike!!!!


----------



## alpinojuan

Hello

Thanks for your feedback. To me is important know how the thinks work, so I like to see videos and photos. I do the same to the others I like to myself.
You know that I'm from Portugal, here American bicycles are very very rare, I like American bicycles but around 1900, I love the mechanical solutions. I have the Columbia model 50 shaft drive, and now this Cleveland, I'm in love with American bicycles, so different so genius ....

Today I'm post two photos of duck brake, patent 1897. I'm in love.

I hope you enjoy

Best regards
Juan


----------



## squeedals

Interesting to see a wood fender on a mens TOC.


----------



## alpinojuan

Hello

I'm waiting for the wood rims for a long period. This rims are made in Italy by order and hand made, and they are  28 1 1/2. Because are made by order take longer. I said that I want my bikes to ride, so I buy this new wood rims, the rest I want to preserve.

I still looking for a pedals.

In a few days I put more photos.

One home made video from the brake system.

http://youtu.be/y9wVti77MNA

Best regards
Juan


----------



## alpinojuan

Sorry I don't know what happen! I don't know how repair. Sorry


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Freqman1

This bike is just too cool. Can't wait to see the video of it in action! V/r Shawn


----------



## alpinojuan

Hello 

For now the bike is finish. I need to replace the pedals, but for the moment i dont get the correct one.

Best regards 
Juan


----------

